# How Much Loss



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

how much loss in distence do you think you realy lose whit a leaver wind vs. open spool???
for me i dont think its realy that much.
now i,m not sayin that some times a few yards or even feet wont make a big deferance in catchen or watchen!!
but for me i like my lever winds better then open face reels. i seem to get much less over runs and can focos the fight and not the way the line is going on. i know when using bigger off shore stuff i put the line back even with even thinking of it. but from the beach its just not the same.
and then theres the always the chance of getten cut buy the braided line if fish takes a run!!
lets say just for fun you can cast 150 yards with a leaver wind?? how much more do you think you can get with out the leaver wind.???
i also think its having faith in your gear witch mybe way i can toss my leaver winds longer then my open spools.
whatta think????


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Come On*

Come on there is got to be some one with sone kind of info !!!! 
Or is this somthing that needs to be tryed???


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Take two casts with all variables being equal, using a 6500 c4 and a 6500 Blue Yonder, the conventional will out cast the levelwind, if only because there is no energy lost turning the worm gear and moving the line guide back and forth.

It may not be much difference, but it's there, without a doubt.

My surf rods are conventional, my pier rods are levelwind.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

You get much better distance with no level wind. on a level wind reel you turning spool has to move the level wind mechanism during the cast, unless you have a disengaging levelwind. Either way you lose distance. I have been using non level winds for a while for bait and lures I recently bought a level wind for lures but it is now shelved. After leveling the line on manually for years it is second nature. I did not get the distance i was used to with the level wind and also had trouble with the shock leader knot going through the levelwind. If it were not such a difference why wound tournament casters convert level wind Abu ultra mags to non-levelwind?


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Yep*

I do beleave you will get more from non leaver wind!!
but how mudh more is what i,m realy to find out!!
and like i said i know sometimes yards or even feet can all the diffrence.
well now that i have on JOB i think i,ll try it with my 400 calcutta,s with some new line the lb. bouth and use the same rod.
railroader how far are you casting and how much diff. do you think it was.
you seem to be the only one to try it so far 
thanks


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*Be careful with them lever winds...*

I don't know how much distance you can lose with a lever wind, but I lost my best friend with a lever wind.

One day me and my buddy were fishing on the beach, and I rared back with my heaver to heave one, and when I did, my shocker knot got stuck in the lever wind and ripped the lever wind right off the reel and it stuck in the side of his head. 

I called 911 right away, but the paramedics down here don't have Roleez wheels on their gurney, so by the time they dragged that thing thru all the sand down to the beach, he was a gonner. 

Worse part was that after the ambulance left, it took me damn near half an hour to pick the birds nest out of my reel so I could start fishing again.

It was a pretty sad day for me, even though his wife did give me all his fishing gear after the funeral. 

Them lever winds are dangerous. I know how far I can toss a lever wind now cuz I tossed them all into the trash can when that happened. Yes sir, no more lever winds for me.

*railroader how far are you casting and how much diff. do you think it was.*

We don't know how far Railroader can cast, because when he casts, the sinker goes so far nobody can see it any more. He spooled my Squidder casting it one day, and it had 340 yards of titanium line on it....


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*sunfish*

sunfish what can i say but!!



YUOZE KRAYZIE ALFALFAA


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Take two casts with all variables being equal, using a 6500 c4 and a 6500 Blue Yonder, the conventional will out cast the levelwind, if only because there is no energy lost turning the worm gear and moving the line guide back and forth.


Next time you get your passport stamped coming across the border, remind me and I'll give you my bottle of Gold Lightning Lever Wind Oil. I don't need it any more since I tossed all my lever winds.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*Surf Fish Not Sunfish*

SORRY ABOUT THE MIX UP


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh my...!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

al bundy said:


> railroader how far are you casting and how much diff. do you think it was.
> thanks


On my BEST day, I can prolly hit 150, but that's with just lead and swingin' for the fence.... , so I'm by NO MEANS a pro caster. 100-125 is the best I can do with bait.

All I can tell you, is find yourself a Blue Yonder or Mag Elite that someone will let you throw, and you'll see the difference. It is best experienced first hand, and it is pretty dramatic. 

Just Do It...as the commercial goes.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

The actuall loss is higher with the smaller reels, ie 5000 to 6500 size than it is with the larger reels. I forget the physics behind it, but one of the Pro casters had a article on it a few years back.
IMHO, I have it to be a fact. If I were to venture a guestimate, it would be a 10 to 15% loss on the smaller reels and in the 5 to 7% range on the larger size reels.

With the new dual bearing levelwinds and a super fast oil in the wormgear, the loss may even be less now than it was a few years ago.


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

lever wind and level drags or is it level wind and lever drags..HHMMMM!!!! WHAT A MESS


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

Surf Fish said:


> I don't know how much distance you can lose with a lever wind, but I lost my best friend with a lever wind.
> 
> One day me and my buddy were fishing on the beach, and I rared back with my heaver to heave one, and when I did, my shocker knot got stuck in the lever wind and ripped the lever wind right off the reel and it stuck in the side of his head.
> 
> ...


Any Questions? I think that about answers the question.


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Al, I don't think you would lose more than 15yds with a levelwind.


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

So Did The" Lever Winds "work Out For You A,,," Level Wind",,, May Be What You Are Lookin For And A ",,,lever Drag"... If You Want To Fish For Larger Fish.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

I must ask. Why do you want a levelwind?

If you go without you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

The One Thing To Worry About When Using A Reel Without The Level Wind Is Line Bunching Up In One Spot,, Soon To Bind The Reel . Some Say, That You Loose Distance With Level Wind --are You Throwing In A Icast Championship. Under For-reelz Fishing Conditions Ive Never Really Seen Any One Out Do The Other Its The Casters Ability That Determines The End Factor And A Little Technique Goes A Long Way.choosing Fishing Reels I Understand Is Alot Of Asking Others What They Think But In Reality You Will Wind Up With What You Are Comfy With Or Get Used To Using.the End Out Come Being You Will Probably Have Tried A Few Different Items Before Picking What You Like .some Are Diawa Only Some Shimano Some Avet. For Me Its G-loomis I Like Their Rods And Use Them Devowedly.reels -i Have A Mixture Depending On Species But For The Most Part They Are Diawa And Shimano.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

MONSTER said:


> The One Thing To Worry About When Using A Reel Without The Level Wind Is Line Bunching Up In One Spot,, Soon To Bind The Reel .


Well to this point you would need to learn how to lay the line down with the thumb. It's just something you have to learn.

Now I have 2 6500's and a 6600. Two are levelwind and one is a CT(Blue Yonder). On the level wind one came with the dual levelwind and the other I have up graded to it. I'm probably going to blow 55 bucks and buy the CT frame for it. There is a 15-25% difference in distance the CT wins hands down.

The most important casting comp is when the fish are just outside of everyones casting range and you can reach them when others cannot(I've been on both sides of that).


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

without casts much further

plus when your level wind fails while you are fighting a fish you are going to play hell with it...easy enough to get used to leveling yourself and you barely have to level it when you are fighting a fish the line being tight pretty much levels it on for ya


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*i got bouth*

i,v got bouth typs.
just seems i have a lot less blow ups with the leaverwinds.
my be i,m just not that good with the round spools yet.
but it seems i get every bit the same dist. as with them.


----------



## Cor (Oct 6, 2006)

I spin with conventional tackle and can sometimes spend a whole day casting and retrieving a lure, with short breaks in-between. Normal day I may get 2 or 3 slight over winds, which in my opinion is often the result of a bad retrieve (bunched up line) on the reel. This happens in particular when your focus is with fish in front of you, rather then a neat retrieve.

A few months ago someone started to experiment with a level winder and I tried it for 15 casts. Here are my impressions:-
•	It casts remarkably well, and the resistance caused by the worm gear was hardly noticeable.
•	It sure made concentrating on the fish a lot easier and will definitively improve my catch.
•	I did not have the slightest hint of an over wind, and tried a few long casts.
•	The very neat retrieve on the reel will go a long way towards better casts.

So here is perhaps a reason to use one.

I have no doubt that a “normal” reel will outcast a level winder, but for the work we do, it makes a lot of sense to use. At the end of next season I will have a better opinion on how a level winder affected my friends fishing.

My reservation is the durability. I do not think the extra working components will withstand the rigors we put reels through.


----------

